# turkey calls



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

what are the best turkey calls can anyone post pics and estimated prices?


----------



## B0whunter1911 (Mar 27, 2009)

The thing about turkey calls is that there are so many of them. I know that can be confusing on what you should use. The pricing is going to be very different depending on what kind of call and who is selling it. I use a variety of calls for turkey hunting. I use locator calls in the morning and sometimes late morning. These can consist of owl and crow calls, I pack both of these in my vest! There are a very large variety of friction calls: slate, glass, and crystal calls as well. I pack all of them in my vest because of the different levels of sound that they will make as well as different weather situations you may encounter. With the friction calls the striker has a lot to do with what sound you are trying to achieve. You will never have "just one" call. And then there are diaphragm calls also. These can be tricky if you are brand new and will require a lot of practice. There are several types of diaphragm call you have just to name a few single, double and triple reeds. All of these like the friction calls will make varying sounds depending on what you want and what the birds will respond to. 
Take a look at the cabelas website as well as gander mountain and even your local walmart. I honestly cant tell you what the "best" calls are because the will differ from hunter to hunter. The best thing I can tell you to try them and don't be persuaded by price because the most expensive is not necessarily the best.

I hope this helps!


----------



## rookietrapper91 (Mar 25, 2009)

i take several different calls into the woods with me on my turkey hunts. the call i use most however is " the freak" friction call. i use the jackpot friction call also. im not sure on the price but i think ithey're both less than 20 bux. i use sonic dome mouth calls, they'll run ya 5 bux. i use a crow, or an palmers owl call for a locater call. you can get a crow call for around 6 and the owl call i







reccomend is the hoot tube, its about 15.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I looked at a Primo box call in Wally world the other day.
they were $22 and change.

 Al


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I use all basic types made but my favorite is the HS flex frame Cuttin 2.5 mouth call.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I use the Primos wet box, and their mouth calls alot. I would say the mouth calls I use the most, hands free and no movement, plus I can get really loud or super quiet if I have to.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

buffalocreekcalls.com try them.... they are awesome but you need to know what kind of wood you want other then that they hunt all day and sit on the mantle at night...... if you can't cut cash then go primos... they can do it all


----------



## hamdawg08 (Sep 30, 2008)

I use a box cutter and the turkeys seem to respond good! i payed $30 for mine at the Minot Scheels!


----------

